# GTM - Giants Reef Mining



## Redwing (25 August 2004)

*Gtm*

What do you think of the prospects of Giants .. i've heard several imes that their going to rise however...

Giants reef Mining.. sorry guy's cant post chart..?

REDWING


----------



## GreatPig (25 August 2004)

*Re: Gtm*

Allow me....

GP


----------



## Redwing (25 August 2004)

*Re: Gtm*

Thanks GP...

REDWING


----------



## GreatPig (26 August 2004)

*Re: Gtm*

Redwing,

Based on the chart only, I would say it's still just oscillating up and down over about a 2 cent range, falling on average, with no sign of any positive breakout from that.

If it was me at the moment, I'd only be looking for short trades from the bottom of that 2 cent range to the top.  A 1-2 cent gain on a 7 cent share is not a bad return.

Of course this is just my observation, not any sort of recommendation.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## deadone (27 September 2004)

*GTM*

any body know about this company? gtm ,


----------



## krisbarry (11 May 2005)

*Re: GTM Giants Reef Mining*

Giants Reef seeks cash in limbo 


Rebecca Keenan


Tuesday, May 10, 2005
ANXIOUS Giants Reef shareholders are none the wiser this morning with the company extending its voluntary suspension from trading on the Australian Stock Exchange amid speculation it is garnering support for a major capital raising to restructure the company. 

MiningNews.net understands Giants Reef is seeking to raise around $18 million. It's believed the $18 million capital raising would clear the company's debts of around $9 million and allow it to close out its hedge position for 2005-06 at a cost of another $2-3 million. 

The company reported a shocking March quarter when it produced 8053 ounces of gold at cash operating costs of $749 /oz. Production was impacted for 11 days by a damaged jumbo.

The quarter compared poorly to the December 2004 quarter when 22,994oz were poured at costs of $301 /oz.

Giants Reef warned grades would fall to about 9-10 grams per tonne gold with operating margins similarly squeezed. It was forecasting production of 18,000-20,000oz in the June quarter.

The company's hedging position sees 13,020oz forward sold for the 2004-05 financial year, 47,805 for 2005-06, and 31,610oz for 2006-07.

Cash stood at $710,943 at the end of the March quarter

Shares in Giants Reef last traded at 2.5c.


----------



## RichKid (13 July 2005)

*Re: GTM Giants Reef Mining*

Bad News for GTM fans:



> *Giants Reef slashes NT gold resources*
> SMH July 12, 2005 - 9:05PM
> 
> Troubled Northern Territory gold miner Giants Reef Mining Ltd says there is only 71,900 ounces of gold resources at its flagship Chariot mine - less than half what it had previously estimated.
> ...


----------

